# linksys router help_winxp + mac os x home network



## wolv (Apr 15, 2003)

i just moved in with a family that has a nice dsl connection, they have a mac os x computer and i have a winxp pro pc. i also have a linksys befsr41 dsl router. i have used a mac now for 20 mins, and am getting pretty frustrated.....

here is what i have been able to do so far, but i still canot route the dsl to work on the mac.

-went to network prefs and created a new location (router) then i chose show: built in ethernet.
-on tcp/ip i chose configure using : dhcp
-under domains i placed sbcglobal.net

pressed aply now and nothing, i also am not able to locate the router through the web interface 192.168.1.1

-i then went to sharing and pressed the internet tab. i then enabled internet sharing through ethernet, but still nothing?

oh yeah im unsure if all macs are like this, but this one has a internet connect button, it connects to the internet either through internal modem or ethernet. i think this is where the problem may be at, because once i set up the (router) configuration in network prefs and proceed to interenet connect, my only option is internal modem?

any help is very appreciated, and please remember im a 30min user of a mac... 

thanks 
gino


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 15, 2003)

Sounds like you've made it much more difficult than it should be.  

I have a linksys router as well.  And another one with a windows XP / Mac OSX enviornment at my father's office.  

Make sure the mac is plugged in via the ethernet cable.  I assume you've got the DSL modem hooked up to the router via ethernet as well.  If not, I suggest you do so.

(you can turn off internet sharing)

Go to network in system preferences.
Leave Location set to 'Automatic'
Show should be 'Built-In Ethernet'
Make sure the 'TCP/IP' tab is selected
Configure should be set to 'DHCP'
You can leave domains and servers blank.

You do not need to use the PPoE tab with the router.  So if you clicked 'Connect using PPPoE' under the PPPoE tab then deselect it.  (If I say anything you already know, I'm sorry, just want to make sure)

Click apply and all should be well.  You may also want to try resetting the router if this does not work.  

If you have your dsl modem hooked up through your PC then your PC to the router, that will not work, you'll have to go through the router first. You can set up the router to connect to the dsl modem via PPPoE.  

If you have more problems or can't get this to work post again and we'll go from there.


----------



## wolv (Apr 15, 2003)

thanks for the help, BUT (lol) i dont know why this imac has a internet connect button. i canot connect to the internet whith out this button? ill describe it.

its a pop up window that says 
-configuration (internal modem)
-telephone #
-alternate #
-name
-password

then a connect button? on the configuration drop window the only option that is there is the internal modem option, how can i get built in ethernet option to show here? i think that way the (automatic) configuration on network settings will work.

thanks again for all your help, and feel free to assume im 10 years old, the step by step really helps.

gino


----------



## binaryDigit (Apr 15, 2003)

Why don't you describe your network configuration a bit more.  I assume you have the cable modem attached to the wan port of the router.  Then your two computers are connected to two of the 4 available other ports right?  Does your xp box access the internet ok?  On the mac you should only have to configure your built in interface to use dhcp and that is ALL, NO other configuration should be necessary (unless you've accidentally changed something in the process of trying to configure things).  This sounds very much like a physical network issue and not an os config issue.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 15, 2003)

I disagree with binary digit.  I think your problem is with the set up of the mac.

Sounds to me like you need to change where it says internal modem to Built-in

then follow the steps i outlined before.  

If you can't get built-in to show up click next choose 'Network Port Configurations' from the same menu that internal modem is in.  

Then a few boxes will come up with the list of available ports.  Select Built-in if it's delselected.  That should solve the problem of builtin not being listed.


----------



## Gogo (Apr 16, 2003)

On the topic of using LinkSys routers with a Mac & a PC, does anyone know how to configure their wireless router to work with an AirPort-enabled G4?  Thanks.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 16, 2003)

Go-go, yeah PM me with the problems you are having. All you have to do is turn on wireless networking.  If you have a b card then you will have to enable dual b+g.

It's in the setup.


----------



## wolv (Apr 16, 2003)

just incase here is the hardware config i have

dsl connected to wan port via ethernet cable, imac connected to port 1 via ethernet, and pc connected to port 2 via ethernet.

i think it might be a PPP problem. i found out today that this dsl connection is a business connection, so im not sure if PPP was required for it. either way i tried what you said about network port config, but everything was allready checked (built in ethernet, and modem). when i deselected modem it gave me that i had no vpn, modem or pppoe connection? i checked the config that was used when  the connection works with out the router and its as follows

-show : built in ehternet 
-tcp/ip comfigure: using PPP
-there are two DNS servers 
-and sbcglobal.net for domain

-under pppoe tab, the connect using pppoe box is checked
-service provider is: sbcis
-account name: ********@sbcglobal.net
-password: ********

when this configuration is set, the built in ethernet option shows up in internet connect, and connects in a few seconds. but i canot get it working using this configuration with the router.

maybe there is a PPP way of connecting the rotuer to this configuration, im not sure. but im calling apple care tomorow, ill try anything that i see you guys suggest tomorow morning.

thanks for all your help
gino


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 16, 2003)

OH! OK!

What you need to do is set up your router to be the PPPoE connection.  After setting the Mac up as directed go to 192.168.1.1, the router setup page.  

Under WAN Connection Type:  Select PPPoE.  Also I recommend that you clone the MAC address as well.  You'll have to enter in the username/password etc as it was on the mac.  (I hate dsl, cable is so much easier)

After the router is set up you can check to see if it is connected in the status tab. Once the router is set up properly, set the mac and the pc to DHCP and you should be up and running.  

Let me know how things go from here.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 16, 2003)

If you are on aol instant messenger or MSN messenger and you want me to walk you through this I can.  Just let me know here.  Post a screen name and I'll IM you.


----------



## wolv (Apr 16, 2003)

SWEET

thanx a-million dixonbm that did it.
setting up the router to pppoe and cloning it was the ticket, i really appreciate all the help.  now i can set my pc as the admin, and configure the ports and all the rest of the goodies 

thanks again
gino


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 16, 2003)

Glad I could be of help.  I hope you come back.  Maybe we can influence you to convert.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gogo in a Private Message _
> *Hey, here's the deal: I plug the DSL modem into the WAN port on the router, plug the Wintel machine into one of the ports on the router (no wireless card in the PC) then I go upstairs to the G4 (which has an AirPort card) and turn on AirPort, configure it to connect with PPPoE.  But it doesn't work.  No idea.  What exactly did you mean by a B card?*



Ok, Can the PC get online?  I'm assuming it can.  

When I said B card I meant 802.11b as opposed to the new iMacs with the 802.11g cards (a.k.a. Airport Extreme)  Do you know which one you have?  A quick way to answer that is by which model of iMac you have and when you bought it.  

In the linksys setup do you have wireless enabled?  If so can you explained how it's set up?

Because you can set it up to only accept computers with the newer G cards or you can set it up to accept both.  This could be your problem if you have the older iMac. Because I believe the default is G only.  

On the mac have you gone into System Preferences/Network and set it up for airport? If so, are you getting a signal on your imac in the menu bar?  

I'm trying to figure out if your problem is with the setup of the router or the iMac.

If you have AIM or MSN messnger we could do this live.  I'm BMD98 on aol.


----------



## Gogo (Apr 16, 2003)

Alrighty, it's an 800MHz MD G4, so it's an 802.11b card.  The AirPort card DOES pick up the linksys' signal, but I can't connect to the internet at all.  I'm Gogo22 on AIM.  It's actually my neighbor's comp, I'm trying to help him since I'm the resident techie in the apt building.  I'm pretty sure the router isn't configured correctly, since the PC also cannot access the net through the router.  Very odd.  All the lights on the DSL modem & the router look ok though.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 16, 2003)

Talked to Gogo on AIM.  Looks like its a modem setup problem.  

He's only able to get it online with the PC when it's directly connected.  Says it was originally setup with the modem's web interface.  If this is true, then he has to reset modem and resetup with router.

I've advised him to reset his modem and then resetup his connection with the webinterface on the router as PPPoE username/pass etc.  I believe this should solve the problem.


----------

